# New PPS!



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, decided to do a little gun trade in today. The last of what I would consider my so-so quality handguns are gone. I traded in my SCCY, which did run fine, but I would not consider it a 20,000 round gun, on a Walther PPS in .40 S&W. 

I'm going to take it to the range in the morning to see how it shoots. :smt1099


----------

